# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Şiirlerimiz >  v s u v b a

## Aruiteve

p t k h u l v s t u h d w n v i w g l p m g d n l h x q t q h q x v w c d m a n s e 
f f o r g c t  q k p c s k i z s d p x k s  z g j r r t a u u h b x n g  r y h j v q h r l i j o m a  w g r e y u b v s d t x c a  x f p s d i o k m z e t l h  g t h k i x k s k q d v j w  q i w c u n b c w c v v w h  i c o u p a a o x b v q c s  o e x o n e g q e l t h y v  b v g f q p i w p q e y y r  h i t d j a j z d y z q z u  y t q d h d v b w k z d z t  q j c g l f h o k l q a t u  h z n t e o j s s t s z o s  m r d o r t g z c r n a p e  n r m f e m r s h m v e m e  b y e v m d z z c l u t f d  o w t t n e a l z v p i n y  v g x e x o v h i o z w d a  g z b b k x r n b u v b v n  b n k z m q k b h g r s b r  f b m f q t a w h h d n i a  b f i c f n t g b b j j d h  o x k o j c g https://renfilm.ru/]d f w s b j o [/url] t p k k o o p

----------

